# Bartok - String Quartet 3 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

To kick things off here's a live recording of the Juilliard Quartet






I initially split these into 4 groups but there were so many recommendable ones I've shaved it down to only the very, veryy best as the competition was intense. Hence there are plenty that I'd happily recommend that aren't in this list (eg. ABQ, Rubin, Auryn, Tokyo, Juilliard 1950/1981/2020, Vermeer, Keller, at etc). However I had to have a cut-off somewhere so here goes...

*Heavily recommended*

*Amati* - full, exciting and quirky
*Emerson* - strong attacks, well accented, great use of dynamics and carried out with assurance.
*Guarneri* - a strong account, intelligently played and balanced
*Juilliard (1963 & 1965)* - I have a slight preference for the more spontaneous 1965 live Orfeo recording but both are terrific.
*Sequoia* - the sound on this disc is very pleasing to my ears.
*Signum* - clear, flowing with a uniformity of approach
*Vertavo* - strong and steady, good balances
*Ebene* - heavy, aggressive and not an easy listen but that power is impressive. If turbulent Bartok is your bag you'll love this.
*Tokyo (DG) *- explorative and tense.
*Arcadia* - another that sits on more lyrical side but the playing is intense and it's well-structured.
*Mikrokosmos* - the pacing on this one is what impressed me the most but I really rated this.
*Hagen* - deep, rich sound. Great performance and plenty of grit and steel.
*Lindsays* - just up the Lindsays' Street they play to their strengths and get to the heart of this.
*Vegh (1972)* - quirky, rustic, folksy and idiomatic the Veghs sound great here and are delicious in the 2nd movement.

*Special

Diotima* - much more convincing than their 4th, this is a skillfully manipulated, well-balanced recording that has enough mystery for those that like their Bartok off-kilter and enough style for those who prefer a more delicate approach.
*Hungarian* - these early 60s recordings still sound fresh and vibrant. A majestic performance full of mystery and endeavour. The Hungarian flavour is unsurprisingly intense.
*Schumann* - sound to die for and a great edgy, spiky performance. Audiophile choice.
*Chiara* - loved the playing from heart. Spontaneous, imaginative and has a great flow.
*Euclid* - dynamic, wonderful phrasing and attack. Strong sound, if a little close, and separation of instruments.
*Alexander* - the Alexanders have a lovely warmth of expression and rhythmic freedom that make this one feel organic and free - flowing. Of the more lyrical approaches this is probably my favourite.

*Glorius (take your pick) 

Engegard* - gripping interpretation full of life with excellent phrasing and charged folk rhythms. State of the art sound compliment a terrific effort that is possibly a slight first choice (but not enough to give it a top pick).

*Takacs (Decca)* - I don't know why but the Takacs always seem to sound as if they're a sextet rather than a quartet. So much going on and recorded superbly. It remains a benchmark for me. I really enjoyed their Hungaroton recording tok but it didnt have the ensemble playing of this one.

*Tatrai* - there's something odd, ethereal and mysterious about the Tatrai's Bartok that I find strangely captivating. They simply don't sound like anyone else and this is one of those recordings. A damn fine one it is too, even 50 years on.

*Modigliani* - I loved this. Slower than some others but they really impress in the folk elements. The 2nd movement is a joy. A quartet who have a terrific sound.


----------

